# Texture for Tablet



## HannahFu (Oct 13, 2016)

I am mainly a digital artist. I use an Ugee Tablet when drawing. Which means i can see what i'm drawing on the tablet. OF course, drawing on paper and drawing on a machine offer to different surfaces. I Really prefer the feedback the paper gives me when drawing, and i want to aply that to the tablet.
So im wondering if anyone here knows of a form of clear plastic i can place on my tablet to make the surface less smooth and more paper like?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

look for display cover. theres various out there - from frosted to smooth. i guess a frosted one will give you the effect. ultimately you will have to try it out to see if they suit your needs. youtube has alot of videos aswell while not nessecarily with the ugee you eventually will find information about various display covers.


----------



## HannahFu (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you~
Do you know if there are any sites or keywords i can use to find them?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

your tablet monitor model and "display cover" will give you amazon links and such. from there google the products you are interested in to see if you can get reviews for it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I can't find any anywhere even on their own site here, I'm glad I went Wacom now, the texture is of paper to start with.


----------

